# Streaks are the worst. And Lyft is bipolar



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

3 rants, 1 praise 
1. Waiting for leg 3 of 3 trip bonus. Lyft logs me off to do an ID check and nullified bonus. Spent the next 8 hours going back and forth telling Lyft I never logged off. It was LYFT that logged me off the app. At first I just told them Lyft logged me out. They would come back and say "No it appears you logged out."
Later in the day I added I know it was Lyft that logged me out BECAUSE they made me do an ID check. That's when they decided to pay me.
How they didn't know that piece of information is puzzling. 

2. Leg 2 of a 3 streak bonus. Get a ping 10 miles away. I ignore it and turn on Uber hoping pax would cancel. An hour and a half later pax has not cancelled. Streak failure. That's not the fault of Lyft but it's part of why streak bonus is terrible. 

3. Other day I am waiting for leg 5 of 5 streak bonus. Lyft logs me out. I contact CS and they tell me it's my fault for using destination filter and not getting a ping. That's technically true, but I use DF all the time and never get logged off. It has happened before but that was half a year ago. Totally bipolar. 


Other day Lyft credits me $15. I am sure I noticed the mistake at the time, but was too busy to spend hours with CS trying to resolve it.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

In the end you lose. All that time for $15. Yes I understand it's the principle, and the intention is to get it resolved quick, but arguing with support over this type of stuff is a losing battle regardless of outcome.

I really miss Uber diamond support. 90% of the time they will lean towards giving you the benefit of the doubt and not making you argue.

Come back home, Uber baby, I miss you. 😢


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Same shit for over 7 years.. you got to adapt
Change the way you work daily. Like in my city. Surge is almost no existence. 
Very common for ride 3 to be 15 minutes away in a city area.
Guys we killed ourselves working these stupid uber $600 for 90 rides.before this if you took.6 long trips you would make $600 or so. They flood the market with these
I never hit more than 30 to 40. I do wav. Thier back in the drivers seat now to screw us over more. I just make it work. I got many strategies. Like last sat. Nts bar crowd 1 hour than off with surge. Do we want drunks in out x and xls at base 
Not me.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> In the end you lose. All that time for $15. Yes I understand it's the principle, and the intention is to get it resolved quick, but arguing with support over this type of stuff is a losing battle regardless of outcome.
> 
> I really miss Uber diamond support. 90% of the time they will lean towards giving you the benefit of the doubt and not making you argue.
> 
> Come back home, Uber baby, I miss you. 😢


And they speak perfect English


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Discdom said:


> And they speak perfect English


Not anymore, the Canadian diamond support team is no more. Now it's the same Philippines staff but they treat you nicer


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

4848 said:


> 3 rants, 1 praise
> 1. Waiting for leg 3 of 3 trip bonus. Lyft logs me off to do an ID check and nullified bonus. Spent the next 8 hours going back and forth telling Lyft I never logged off. It was LYFT that logged me off the app. At first I just told them Lyft logged me out. They would come back and say "No it appears you logged out."
> Later in the day I added I know it was Lyft that logged me out BECAUSE they made me do an ID check. That's when they decided to pay me.
> How they didn't know that piece of information is puzzling.
> ...


How do they do the ID check?


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How do they do the ID check?


They ask you to input your social security number.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

I only clear about every third streak.

If I averaged the fails it would probably net very little.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'll take a shot at the $15 or $21 3 ride streaks, first trip has to be close, if the second one sucks I will break the streak and try again. Third one, it's a simple calculation: am I willing to drive that far to get the bonus. 

Would never even try a 5 ride one, your odds of success start dropping.

The Uber ones are much easier, we have a higher volume here and you can do a cancel for not safe to pick up and it doesn't break the streak.


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Those Lyft streaks are really good for me lately..1560 gross last week took home 1184...in 39 hours not bad they through me 5 rides for 35 dollars quite often then the 3 ride 18 dollars...I don't like Lyft when they pull the money/bonus rug from you this week it's spotty...bonus here and they're..for example ..mornings 3 for 18 at 7am then 1pm...and 3pm will be 3 for 12..then 5...then 8pm...so if it was consistent I could easily do 1200 take home


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

My new plan.

Start the app from my driveway.

Been picking up a girl from Subway at 8:30pm on a regular basis or couples at the restaurant down the street. 1 mile to pickup, short ride, gets the ball rolling.

7am streaks have been nada


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Does she tip in meatballs?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I used to ignore Lyft "Streak Bonuses" because I always read them as "Steak Bonuses", like if I was a good ant I'd get a coupon for a steak dinner.

Seriously.

Now I ignore Lyft "Streak Bonuses" because I always read them as "Streak Bonuses".


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

We all need to team up. 
All driver need to report this issue. 
I been reporting.... 
5 ride streak is dumb... i

Lyft is treating drivers as robot, not human. No need to take a bathroom break. 

Lyft serious need to hire some former driver to be in their management team... so they will be more considerate....

Or add "Pause" button for drivers who need to use bathroom. During streak. 
I already did mine HELP and forward this suggestion. What are you guys waiting for ?

Do it now for us drivers !


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> I used to ignore Lyft "Streak Bonuses" because I always read them as "Steak Bonuses", like if I was a good ant I'd get a coupon for a steak dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see "streak bonus" I picture shit-stained white undies


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> We all need to team up.
> All driver need to report this issue.
> I been reporting....
> 5 ride streak is dumb... i
> ...


Haaaa!

You give me a pause button and I'm going to play it for all its worth. Bottom line Lyft is crap.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Streak bonus:


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Struck out again on the bonus.

Nothing last night.

Started quickly this morning, but only got one ride and some breakfast money.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> We all need to team up.


The best way to team up is to get hundreds if not thousands of drivers to uninstall the app and forget they exist.


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> The best way to team up is to get hundreds if not thousands of drivers to uninstall the app and forget they exist.


Start a online protest. Let’s call it #deleteUBER. It will be a huge


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I believe the point of these streaks is to get us to accept the long pickups, A ten min pickup like the one you turned is probably like 5 miles away. The bonus is $7 per ride. I think its a fair trade off. If not enough drivers think like me, Lyft will have to increase the bonus

Since these streaks have been offered I find Im getting fewer long pickups. probably because, the streaks have gotten more of us on the road with Lyft. Which is probably another of their goals


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Got another one. I stopped keeping track of Lyft F-ups. Good to see they are tracking them.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Hit not one but two streaks.

Gave three rides and immediately started another streak.

WTH?

Last one was HARD and had some dead miles as the city slept around 10pm.

Wasn't expecting much but cleared $100 while listening to the game on XM.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Yes. Do it!! So slow right now. I could use the rides


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

FerengiBob said:


> Gave three rides and immediately started another streak.
> 
> WTH?


Yeah, it happens. But I think the algo is set up to avoid it pretty aggressively.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

4848 said:


> Got another one. I stopped keeping track of Lyft F-ups. Good to see they are tracking them.
> 
> View attachment 616609


I got those messages couple times, I don't even know which trip they owe me lol But I will take the money anyways.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Lyft really got me good today on these ****ing streaks.

It's always the third ride that's automatically queued with no trip information, with the first 2 going very smooth, thinking what could possibly go wrong? Simple 2 minute pick up, last ride of the 3:00 p.m. streak takes me to a shit rate zone, 80 minutes in traffic. Arrived in the shit rate zone with just enough time to take a piss, run a small errand, and start the 5:00 p.m. streak before it ends. First 2 go very smooth as usual, then the third bombshell taking me way out into the ****ing boonies on shit rates, leaving me with over 30 miles to DF back home most likely going to be dead miles at ridiculous scam mileage rates for this rental.

So ****ing pissed.

Serves me right for not setting the destination filter with arrival time set when starting the streak, as I was taught the other day.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If not already said. Lyft's DF is timed. When it times out, it logs you off. Not a good idea for 5 streak, 3 maybe. But not 5.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Yeah the third ride... ugh

Pretty smooth and kept it around $1.25 per mile today.

Getting ping for last ride was wearing me out.

A couple miles from my second drop is a string of bars. Hit the strip bar and listened to Panther game. 30 min and no pings. Decide f`it gonna head home.

A couple miles away, get a ping for single guy going back to strip bar. Don't even leave lot and get matched for a drunk leaving his buddies.

Both $3 rides but got me $15 streak bonus.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> If not already said. Lyft's DF is timed.When it times out, it logs you off. Not a good idea for 5, 3 ? maybe. But not 5.


Is a Power Zone timed? 

Was sitting in AP Q waiting for an XL fare. Got a $4 PZ bonus and it went from pink to gray after awhile. Was like... rut roh


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I think they are. I was going toward one last week and it disappeared. 
I drove through one yesterday cause I was done and already decided to head home. Was going to time it but forgot. 

I guess they are not as Personal as the name implies. PPZ


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

More than a few times, during a streak I have been strung along to a relatively long pick up in an annoying and unexpected way.

For the second pickup for instance it'll tell me 4 minutes to pickup, 23 min SW. About a minute from ETA I'm told Lyft pickup changed, and nav shows 7 minutes to new ETA with no duration/direction info obv. I would never have accepted 2nd streak ping for 11 min pickup with unknown duration/direction. 11 min pickup would have to be an exceptional ride, and 99.5% don't qualify.

Waaaa


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Really testing my patience this morning...a minute after arrival, get text saying "be right there" LMAO. Upon checking destination, a two stopper of the most annoying kind: first stop Starbucks, second stop golf course.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Anyone notice the 3rd ride on 3 ride streak always SLOW POP? Recently??


And everytime pop it's either LONG DISTANCE PICK UP or LONG RIDE TO NO WHERE


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Certainly feels like it's slow to come even in busy areas/times. I wonder if they're "waiting" for one that others rejected multiple times, rather than giving you one normally

Either the unwanted ping gets accepted or they save $$ on breaking your streak


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Certainly feels like it's slow to come even in busy areas/times. I wonder if they're "waiting" for one that others rejected multiple times, rather than giving you one normally
> 
> Either the unwanted ping gets accepted or they save $$ on breaking your streak


That's what exactly I feel...
I think Lyft software engineer definitely did something to make 3rd ride always slow pop and take you far far away.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Honestly as ant-infested as it is now, I'm not even all that happy to see streak hours anymore... Since I only have Lyft available to me, it just means I'm going to have to fight harder for the limited rides available with more ants who are turning their Uber app off during those hours.

If I had both Uber and Lyft available to me, I'd gladly welcome the extra opportunity, but the streak hours just means extra slim pickings for me usually


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Honestly as ant-infested as it is now, I'm not even all that happy to see streak hours anymore... Since I only have Lyft available to me, it just means I'm going to have to fight harder for the limited rides available with more ants who are turning their Uber app off during those hours.
> 
> If I had both Uber and Lyft available to me, I'd gladly welcome the extra opportunity, but the streak hours just means extra slim pickings for me usually


What happen to your Uber? Still forever Background check? Even Lyft and Uber using same Checkr right?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Yup never ending BG check pending nightmare


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Really testing my patience this morning...a minute after arrival, get text saying "be right there" LMAO. Upon checking destination, a two stopper of the most annoying kind: first stop Starbucks, second stop golf course.


Three ride CTB, and second ping was a foreigner, who booked a ride to a closed petting zoo, and made a quick stop at a Dollar General.

She was a clueless hottie from St Marteen in a skimpy mini skirt. Wanted a vacation pic with a Liger cub.

Arrived... Clearly posted, book online, stay in vehicle for safety, tour starts at 5pm (it was 4pm), we will come get you...

After seeing tour was "sold out" online, convinced her it wasn't wise to wait (not sure if she meant I was going to wait with her....lol)

Normally, I would have just dropped her, but it wasn't safe from animal or human predators.

It was so slow there was no third trip ping.

At least I was going back to the airport.

No tip.... 😵

Merciful end to story was a rematch at airport for a pax who got a free ride to airport. 🤷‍♂️


----------

